# mini puppy exercise?



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

Hello

Milo is 13.5 weeks and we've been taking him out for a romp around for about a week and a half now. Always sniff and stroll, at his own pace. short walk on asphalt only to cross the road.

But this past few days, he seems to be an "energizer bunny". I always have him on a long 15 ft leash and leisure walk on the human part, go go go on puppy part. i live in the tundra, so our terrain is mostly mossy, with rocky and muddy area. we did about 100 feet and then i carried him but he wanted to do more and struggles to get down from my arms. he probably spent about 800 meters yesterday with a combo of sniffing around, walking, running all at his own pace. he is surprisingly agile navigating through tight spaces. too much? 

should i just follow his cue or stick with a proposed puppy exercise? i dont want to cause harm for him in the future. he does brain games earlier in the day and content to just have them on rainy days.

thanks

this is how our regular "walks" area looks like.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Wow that is such a beautiful photo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I recommend flirt poles for draining some of that puppy energy. Buck still enjoys his at 3.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Mfmst said:


> I recommend flirt poles for draining some of that puppy energy. Buck still enjoys his at 3.


Yowza!!!

I'm so happy to learn what this is! Will be perfect for me as Rio needs more exercise than I am able to give him and he is not the manic ball chaser that my previous dogs were. 

He does have a FAVORITE TOY though that he loves for me to throw. But, really, how far can you throw a stuffed canvas dog!? 

Making one of these today!!

https://vimeo.com/26279876


----------



## im.speechliss (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm making one for Daisy too! Wow! What a great idea!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Hopefully this chart will be helpful: https://www.puppyculture.com/new-appropriate-exercise.html


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

zooeysmom said:


> Hopefully this chart will be helpful: https://www.puppyculture.com/new-appropriate-exercise.html


We are roughly following that chart, I just find he is still ready to go after the recommended amount of walk.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

asuk said:


> Hello
> 
> Milo is 13.5 weeks and we've been taking him out for a romp around for about a week and a half now. Always sniff and stroll, at his own pace. short walk on asphalt only to cross the road.
> 
> ...


I thought someone would mention the "rocky terrain"
on little Milo's paws.... that would worry me.

Should that be a concern?


----------



## poofs (Jan 6, 2016)

I spent a lot of time working with my mini on fetching tennis balls.
It was frustrating but I kept at it.
Now we do it everyday, she loves it, and its really great for burning off her energy.

Walks are good for exercising her nose.
Training exercises are good for exercising her mind.
And getting her to run full throttle after a ball is good exercise for her body.

She loves squeaky tennis balls the best. AirSqueak made by Kong.
And they work in the ChunkIt throwing arm, a little loose, but it still works- throws balls faster and further.


----------



## patticake (Apr 17, 2017)

My Toy girl loves flirt poles we drag it all over with her teddy on the end
it is very good at tiring her out, after a good run around.


----------

